
FunnyorDie Hangs In There: Good Content Still The Key - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/22/funnyordie-hangs-in-there-good-content-still-the-key/
======
rms
That's cool... I didn't know Sequoia funded Will Ferrell. That must have been
an entertaining pitch meeting.

------
daniel-cussen
Like the name says, you're either funny, or you die.

